# A warm thanksgiving



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just wanted to wish all my cheftalk compradres a very happy Thanksgiving, I know we all have something to be thankful for, My wife and two daughters,My Mom and Dad, My in laws (really,no kidding)A roof over my head and food on the table Yada yada yada!!!
Oh , And ofcourse cheftalk. I can hardly wait till T-day is over so we can start discussing the up coming holidays!!Have a peaceful holiday.
cc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks cape chef. You too and everyone else here at cheftalk, 

Happy Turkey Day
"warm" would be the key word!

By the way....

Question: 
"Do you know what makes for a perfect Thanksgiving?"


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

... and a very Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends who will be in the kitchens, preparing for those you know or those you don't. Isn't it a wonderful thing to be in a place that has such great quality and diversity of food!!!

... add a ladel of love to each dish you make, it will come back to you ...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanksgiving, to me, is the best holiday of the year. I like getting together with family, and just enjoying a good casual meal with great wine and music. I spend every second of that time remembering why we're there, and that's why it means so much. I like my in-laws too, which is good, because my mother-in-law is cooking!! 

Thanks for the warm wishes, and I hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.

I truly am thankful for the community we have here!

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Enjoy your Thanksgiving, our was last month. Hope you will all have a nice holiday with your family and friends. Count your blessings, but don't spend too much time recounting them


----------

